# dollhead nightlight



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

saw this on facebook - its a nightlight made from a doll head. of course, my thoughts went straight to Halloween - oh the possibilities! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQAxQ9wMXUA


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Witchymom, thanks for the vid. I'm going to have to make one for my Isla de Munecas room where I have about 100 dolls hanging around.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

no problem - i was pretty sure someone would be able to make use of it


----------

